#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outllok error !!!!"The end date you entered occurs before the start date".

## hudson andrew

Hi ,

I was hoping some one could assist me . I am getting a error message saying ..

("The end date you entered occurs before the start date") when I was trying to added developer tab on my outlook toolbar.

Regards,
Hudson

----------


## 6StringJazzer

I don't know why this would occur only when you add a developer tab, but do you have a workday defined that spans midnight? See this page:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/196804

----------

